# i can't do this anymore...



## Sage Marie (Dec 9, 2013)

I got diagnosed at age 13, I'm now 18'... the doctors in Minnesota didn't help at all.. they couldn't figure out what my problem was. My bid for so bad that I was backed up 20 feet and it was pushing against all my organs... well it moved so much where it was pushing on my bladder... I ended up having issues peeing when I didn't even have to go... I would walk and there I go... peeing...they fixed that with pee meds...

then I had such bad back pain where I used a hearing pad all day everyday and it made me have some disease on my back which made black and blue spider vanes over my whole back and painful not to mention...

And just a week ago I started getting server pains in my stomach... I drank the saline laxative for 2 days an did ennameas and the things you put in your bum to make your go... nothing it's helping... I have been getting and bent over on the bathroom floor my tummy gotta do bad...

The doctors have me on 4 can fulls a day of mirilax.... does this ever go a way... or even just get better? I don't have insurance and I'm in the process of getting another job... I don't have the money to go see a Damn specialist.... I don't know what to do....

Please help me.... give me some useful tips ..... something.... please.... :'/


----------



## Fruitbatsintherain (Dec 9, 2013)

My situation is similar to yours i am 19 years old and had this sice i was 14 , im half un diagnozed and i still get pain after years of agony i couldnt even walk sometimes. I went to see a specialist he was useless and trested me like i was insane. The only advice İ can give to you is simple but effecting, try going vegan for a month and walk 2 miles evereyday. Seriously it helped me so much. I uderstand your pain and its terrifying to go through. But eating all veg and fruit and soy products will help your bowl move normaly and pain free and taking walks helps with digestion and pain x I hope you can try this.

We can get through this just believe it wont last forever.


----------

